# Let's talk about diabetes - Deal and Folkestone  6th, 13th March 2013



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2013)

Diabetic patients, parents and carers are invited to attend an event to talk about how to improve diabetes services in east Kent on 6 and 13 March.

The Let's talk about diabetes events, which will take place at the Astor Community Centre, Deal (6 March) and St Saviours Community Centre, Folkestone (13 March), will give people affected by diabetes an opportunity to talk to other patients and service providers about the services they receive locally. 

The events have been organised by the NHS East Kent Federation (working on behalf of the four Clinical Commissioning Groups that will become responsible for planning and paying for health services in east Kent from 1 April). 

http://www.thisiskent.co.uk/Let-s-t...tory-18156864-detail/story.html#axzz2Kz6NrW9x


----------

